

Is bitcoin really selling for 150 USD? (12:05am PST) - vlokshin
http://bitcointicker.co/

======
tlrobinson
No, it's not. The Mt. Gox price is disconnected entirely from other exchanges
due to the inability to withdrawal either Bitcoin or dollars, and the
uncertainty over MtGox's solvency.

People on MtGox are effectively trading GoxDollars for GoxCoins. Someone setup
[https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/](https://www.bitcoinbuilder.com/) to trade
GoxCoins for Bitcoins.

------
nostrademons
No, Mt. Gox is selling Bitcoins that you will never be able to withdraw for
$150 USD. Coinbase is currently listing a buy price of $611.21.

